# Casting Critiquing



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Ok Guys, I'm posting some video's of my (so-called) OTG cast. Please send me some 
POSITIVE feedback.. My goal is to be able to cast 600 feet (measured). Ok these video's are of me casting my HDX\525mag combo. I'm not putting a lot of muscle into the cast . I'm pretty must letting it go at half strength. 

http://s132.photobucket.com/albums/q3/kmw21230/?action=view&current=MVI_0013.flv

http://s132.photobucket.com/albums/q3/kmw21230/?action=view&current=MVI_0010.flv


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*pretty smooth*

I usually put the weight straight behind me ... gives the rod more time to load ... and then take a step sideways with my lead foot then start the cast ... or least that's what Tommy has me trying to do ..... 

Pretty smooth though ... keep it up  

Sure you will get lots of tips opcorn:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Surfchunker*

Hey, Good Buddy! Thinks for the advice! I know I need to get my technique down. Hopefully when I meet you in AI we both will be casting 600ft. lol


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*What I see.......***not a distance caster***...*

Keep tha right leg planted ( which will allow you to use more waste rotation than upper body)
The cast looks more overhead ( unitech) than OTG


Keep the rod tip pointed down

Looks like your applying the power too fast....slow down the cast....follow through.....

Keep your stance open...plant with your right. follow thru and open your right leg upon the release.

Your weight should transfer from your right leg to your left leg which should open up when you release.

I hope this helps.

***Again..I am not a distance caster..jus an 8nbait surf fisherman...trying to cast where the fish are.***

Nice camera ....what type are you using?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Got your back*

I went fishing here in the river today ... High and Muddy .. never got a hit but I got to wet a line ... gonna try to get some practice time in tomorrow ... taking my Blue Yonder and 7500 .... still need to cut the bar off it ... 

See ya Hopefully the second weekend of next month for some goodtime fishing


----------



## Cor (Oct 6, 2006)

Why is it that the reel makes a noise when casting? On other casting videos I have also heard a similar sound.

When mine does that I start looking for my toolbox.:redface:


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

yea the first cast sounded like the reel was out of ballance.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5Db1dnXFD0 Compare your starting position to the one I demonstrate in the first casts of this clip. N search is correct, what you are doing is more of a unitech. THe OTG lays the rod out so that it should rotate almost 270 degrees by the time you release the cast. this gives more rotation and time to load the rod and build speed.

One thing to note, my footwork and balance is sloppy in these casts. I wind up off balance at the point of the hit and have to bring my back foot forward. I will see if I have some better video demonstrating the OTG.

You have pretty good basics, keep the arms outstretched and wait to hit the rod until the last bit of cast.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*here is another look from a different direction*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMVevvaFhdM

My balance is better in this one as I manage to keep both feet planted thru the cast.

The reason most people come off the ground with their back foot is they are hitting the rod hard pushing with their top hand and putting their weight into it. You also need to simultaneously pull with the bottom hand, and it is difficult to do properly if your feet leave the ground. You may notice I take a step with the front leg when starting to turn into the cast. A wider step helps keep the center of gravity low, which helps with keeping balance as you hit the rod. I was not hitting the rod particularly hard here, just an easy cast working on balance.
Hope this helps


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*ok i see*

Thanks for the Video's... I see I've been doing it all wrong.. BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD! I'm suffering from a cold, but I'm tempted to get back out there today... MY wife may not like that.. lol


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

if you want to borrow my range finder, you are welcome to.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Terpfan, as someone mentioned it appears that you are doing a Brighton cast instead of the OTG cast. With the weather improving we should try and get together to practice one weekend. I've got a couple of other fishing buddies that want to practice and we can meet somewhere between DC and Baltimore. We can also take a look at balancing your reel. Let me know what works.

LarryB


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Terpfan, sorry I was directing this to kmw21230.

LarryB


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*sounds good...*

now let me ask you.. I'm somewhat new to conventionals.. But I only get that sound when I have the mags turned way up... I normally cast it on level 5 maybe 4,.. But, with the ball it seems to need a higher setting..


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

It has been My personal experience that 525's are noisy by nature..Not sure why but they just are..Hard to balance? maybe..My last one was smooth as silk and VERY quiet..My first one was a banshee...go figure. sometimes endplay adds to the spool vibration. sometimes its a not so perfect bearing..like I said,they are just tempermental.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Hey Casting Pros*

Thanks for all the advice! After seeing Tommy's Saturday Class I could really see I was f$#%ing up the cast.. lol... So you know like any obsessed fisherman\Rookie-wannabe distance caster I had to get back out there. Once the video's have uploaded I'll post another thread.. Please continue to send some advice my way...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

You do need a higher setting on the mags (or thicker oil) when tossing a ball versus a weight. It is much larger for the same weight and slows down rapidly, so it needs a slower running reel from the get go. It's expensive but I put ceramic bearings in my 525 and it runs smooth and quiet.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

What kind of ball are ya"ll casting with.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

lacrosse ball.. I posted another thread titled OTG cast with Video's You can see the ball there also..


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey KMW, Your casts are looking much better on the HDX now. Much improved from when I saw you casting at SPSP last year on your nines and tens. I like the unitech cast with my spin heavers and can get it out there quite a good distance and am very accurate with the cast. Remember it is not what everyone else is doing and more importantly it is the casting style that you feel most comfortable with. Your casting looks smoother then I seen before, your technique has improved if you ask me. You would probably want to gain more leverage with that longer HDX and the OTG cast will provide that for you. Just like in golf, it is not about upper body or arm strength it's all about feet placement, hip turn and smooth transition from beginning to end. I need to practice up as well.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

KT_UMCP, nice hearing from you. You're in NJ right? how's the fishing up there? I'm trying to get some serious distance this year... So I'll be on the field at least twice a week,.




KT_UMCP said:


> Hey KMW, Your casts are looking much better on the HDX now. Much improved from when I saw you casting at SPSP last year on your nines and tens. I like the unitech cast with my spin heavers and can get it out there quite a good distance and am very accurate with the cast. Remember it is not what everyone else is doing and more importantly it is the casting style that you feel most comfortable with. Your casting looks smoother then I seen before, your technique has improved if you ask me. You would probably want to gain more leverage with that longer HDX and the OTG cast will provide that for you. Just like in golf, it is not about upper body or arm strength it's all about feet placement, hip turn and smooth transition from beginning to end. I need to practice up as well.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*La crosse ball*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35411

never mind that I originally called it a hockey ball- picked up that term off the UK site


----------

